# Blocked Account in German bank required for Job Seeker visa?



## aisha119

Hi all,

I haven't seen it in this forum that blocked bank account is required for job seeker visa but at one place I read that it is a requirement. As so many of you got a job seeker visa so can you clear the confusion if it is required or not?

please advise.


----------



## ALKB

aisha119 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't seen it in this forum that blocked bank account is required for job seeker visa but at one place I read that it is a requirement. As so many of you got a job seeker visa so can you clear the confusion if it is required or not?
> 
> please advise.


You either need a blocked account or a formal sponsorship undertaken:

Consulate General Dubai - 4.2.4. Job Seeker Visa

Download the PDF file for requirements when based in the UAE.


----------



## aisha119

*Not Required: Checked with Embassy*

Thank you so much for your reply ALKB. When I posted this question here on this forum I also sent an email to the German Counsel Dubai about the same. They replied that it's not required. Following are their exact words; for someone else searching the same:



> A blocked account is generally no more necessary. If you´ll finance the stay yourself please present your personal funds with bank statements. In case that we need more documents we´ll ask for it on the day when you apply.


I was suspicious because the information available on website of German Embassy in Abu Dhabi about the job seeker visa requirements is very different. (Cannot post link)


----------



## ALKB

aisha119 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply ALKB. When I posted this question here on this forum I also sent an email to the German Counsel Dubai about the same. They replied that it's not required. Following are their exact words; for someone else searching the same:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspicious because the information available on website of German Embassy in Abu Dhabi about the job seeker visa requirements is very different. (Cannot post link)


Interesting.

They should update their online information, then. I am a bit surprised because they are generally quite strict about financial requirements.


----------

